# Graphics contest #50: Kitty



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Kitty, who belongs to Kitty's Mom

Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Kitty must remain the focus of the graphic. There is no theme to this contest - just let your creative juices flow!

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted March 11th, 2008 (two weeks).

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times. Have fun!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Again...Congratulations Victoria!  Good choice.

Here's mine:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Megan, that's beautiful! I love the background you chose.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's lovely Megan  . Kitty is so cute, I'm so going to make something for her. :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you Victoria & Des!  I loved that picture you chose...It was purrr-fect for that background!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your entries get better and better, Megan!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you very much, Jeanie!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

great entry Meaghan!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Kaia!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That's way neat, Lisa!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Megan!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm going to try and enter one tonight...my hubby has been teaching me a few things in photoshop C2.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very classy, Heather!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice Heather!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

All the submissions so far are beautiful! Heather, I love the colours you chose.

Just a couple more hours left! (or more, if you're on the west coast!)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great enteries everyone!!!


----------

